# still missing the goofy old fart



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

It's been a little over a year already, and I can't believe how much I still miss Gunnar sometimes. He left a Gunnar-shaped hole in my heart that no dog will EVER fill. I'm not sure I would want another dog to fill it, though, even if that were possible, because.... Well, maybe you know what I mean. That's GUNNAR'S hole. :crazy:

He wasn't a GSD; he wasn't a carefully bred pup with a fancy pedigree listing well-titled ancestors; he was simply a pinch of this, a pound of that, a passel of who knows what. He was an all-American mix, a Humane Society Special Blend from the wrong side of the tracks. He was a challenge at times, but I couldn't help but love him. He loved everyone & never held a grudge. He never knew an enemy. 

He was.... goofy. He looked like he was made of assorted, mismatched spare parts, and he was always getting into the kind of trouble that made me laugh even while I ground my teeth in exasperation. One of his many nicknames was "Hessu" which is Goofy's Finnish name. He even looked like Goofy, with his floppy ears & slightly turned up nose & white on black markings.

In his last week, he taught me that no matter how busy you are, if the sun comes out, stop what you're doing & sit in the sun for awhile. And take walks every day even if you feel crummy, and don't be in such a hurry you can't take time to sniff a few flowers & things. And when you need help, ask for it. People (& critters) need to feel needed. Even during the very last days of his life, he was teaching me how to live. 

Thirteen years with him wasn't anywhere near long enough. He left before I was done loving him! I had to tell him it was okay to go, that I would be okay. He always felt it was his duty to look after me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nicely stated. truly felt. to Hessu.



Dogaroo said:


> It's been a little over a year already, and I can't believe how much I still miss Gunnar sometimes. He left a Gunnar-shaped hole in my heart that no dog will EVER fill. I'm not sure I would want another dog to fill it, though, even if that were possible, because.... Well, maybe you know what I mean. That's GUNNAR'S hole. :crazy:
> 
> He wasn't a GSD; he wasn't a carefully bred pup with a fancy pedigree listing well-titled ancestors; he was simply a pinch of this, a pound of that, a passel of who knows what. He was an all-American mix, a Humane Society Special Blend from the wrong side of the tracks. He was a challenge at times, but I couldn't help but love him. He loved everyone & never held a grudge. He never knew an enemy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Whoever started that saying "Time heals all wounds" obviously never had a dog they loved and lost


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Dogaroo said:


> It's been a little over a year already, and I can't believe how much I still miss Gunnar sometimes. He left a Gunnar-shaped hole in my heart that no dog will EVER fill. I'm not sure I would want another dog to fill it, though, even if that were possible, because.... Well, maybe you know what I mean. That's GUNNAR'S hole. :crazy:
> 
> He wasn't a GSD; he wasn't a carefully bred pup with a fancy pedigree listing well-titled ancestors; he was simply a pinch of this, a pound of that, a passel of who knows what. He was an all-American mix, a Humane Society Special Blend from the wrong side of the tracks. He was a challenge at times, but I couldn't help but love him. He loved everyone & never held a grudge. He never knew an enemy.
> 
> ...


Oh my heart goes out to you!:wub:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Darn it Dogaroo.....Did you have to make me cry first thing this morning? I am sorry for your loss, but so glad you had the time you did with your very special boy.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

To the goof in all of us. I'm glad you had each other for 13 years!


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> To the goof in all of us. I'm glad you had each other for 13 years!


Whoa.... Are you saying that even if we're funny looking & imperfect & sometimes say or do things we shouldn't & don't belong to a prestigious family & never earned any titles or degrees, it's still possible for others to love us?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Dogaroo said:


> Whoa.... Are you saying that even if we're funny looking & imperfect & sometimes say or do things we shouldn't & don't belong to a prestigious family & never earned any titles or degrees, it's still possible for others to love us?


 
Some of the best love available!! :angel:


----------

